# ¿Existe algun amplificador con alimentacion +-311v?



## Manonline (May 25, 2007)

Existe algun amplificador requiera alimentacion +-311V? No importa la potencia... sino que se alimente con esa tension para obtenerla directamente de la red electrica.

Espero que alguien conozca algun diagrama porque seria interesante un amplificador sin necesidad de un transformador pesado ni de una fuente sin transformador con reguladores ni nada de esas cosas...

Muchas gracias!
Mano.


----------



## gaston sj (May 25, 2007)

hola manooo seguro que va a nesesitar una fuente estabilizada con unos capacitores y un puente de diodos ya que es alterna la tension de las casas saludos


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2007)

Manonline: ¿Y como piensas obtener el 0v de la red eléctrica?

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 28, 2007)

Dano tiene razón. La solución que se me ocurre es obtener la mitad de los 311 que serían tus 0V con una fuente con resistencias o reguladores o transistores pero que sea de baja corriente, sólo para el GND de la entrada. El parlante podés no conectarlo a GND si usás la configuración puente o bridge, de esta forma solucionás el problema de no tener la fuente partida pero te aparece otro poblema: en 8 ohms, con Vcc de 311V y en puente, entrega una potencia de 5.700W rms !!!!
Otra cosa, tiene que tener una fuente chiquita para hacer un aislador óptico de la señal de entrada, porque si no la aislás, te quedan todos los equipos conectados a la red eléctrica, una bomba de tiempo.
Yo también estoy con ganas de hacer algo así.


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2007)

Sisi... tiene razon jajajaja

Me confundi... no se xq dije eso... con 311V 

JAJAJAJAJA lo leo y no lo puedo creer.. qe boludo... =)

Entonces va de nuevo... Una potencia qe se alimente con 311V... no con +-311... =)

jeje

mano.

EDITO: Y bueno... si son 5700W qe se le va a hacer    jajaja... De ultima tendremos el circuito de una potencia para grandes recitales... gigantes


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 6, 2007)

Siempre es aconsejado utilizar potencias inferiores para obtener grandes potencias. Una sonorización con una fuente de 6kw corre el riesgo de averiarse y dejar el evento sin sonido. Un apilado de potencias jamás tendrá ese riesgo.

Los componentes electrónicos para fabricar esta etapa de potencia a ese voltaje serían muy caros, demasiado. Además del riesgo de electrificar toda la instalación.



Lo mejor es que piensen en amplificador de 700w  o en su defecto, si queremos mucha potencia, utilicemos transformadores de salida adaptados.

Fabricando un transformador con cuatro primarios y un secundario, podriamos sumar cuatro etapas de potencia y obtener una salida suma de ellas.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 6, 2007)

Para sacar el voltaje de 0volts es simple se conectan dos capacitores en serie donde en la mitad se toma como referencia de 0 lo único que hay que calcular es el voltaje de rizo para calcular la corriente que va sumistar el sistema y así saber el tamaño de los capacitores(en microfaradios).

Saludos


----------



## broka (Jun 6, 2007)

bueno mira este esquema propuesto por la STK...si conectas 2 capacitores en serie. con 2 resistencias de 1k Ohms o de 500 ohms
mira te adjunto el esquema...
ahora lo que hay que buscar un amplioficador que trabaje con voltajes de +-155.5 volts para conectarlo directo a la red electrica...eso del a aislacion...
tienen que tomar las medidas precautorias para esto..y bueno para todos los amplificador en realidad!


----------



## david_rc_91 (Sep 9, 2009)

broka dijo:


> bueno mira este esquema propuesto por la STK...si conectas 2 capacitores en serie. con 2 resistencias de 1k Ohms o de 500 ohms
> mira te adjunto el esquema...
> ahora lo que hay que buscar un amplioficador que trabaje con voltajes de +-155.5 volts para conectarlo directo a la red electrica...eso del a aislacion...
> tienen que tomar las medidas precautorias para esto..y bueno para todos los amplificador en realidad!




holas! me interesa el tema, porque la verda que hoy en dia estan caros los transformador!!
respecto al circuito ese, de que potencia deberan ser las resistencias??


----------



## macua (Sep 15, 2009)

En el esquema de la fuente que sale en la hoja de datos del STK4048V los 0V se obtienen del punto medio del transformador, que esta conectado a masa.


----------

